# Gestion SSD + HDD apres installation



## Pelipa (16 Avril 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens d'installer avec succès le SSD à la place du HDD de mon MBP mid-2009 et déplacé le HDD dans un caddy mis à la place du lecteur optique (amen plus de bruit horrible au démarrage de ce maudit SD).

J'ai ensuite copié à l'aide de Copy Carbon Cloner (CCC) l'intégralité de mon HDD vers le SSD. Aucun problème lors du boot sur le SSD (et quelle rapidité ça fait plaisir ).

J'ai ensuite supprimé via l'utilitaire de disque tout ce que contenait mon HDD et re-partitionner en HFS+ journalisé il me semble. 

Et enfin arrive ma question : Je voudrais déplacer le dossier utilisateur situé sur le SSD vers le HDD et garder le systeme sur le SSD. J'ai bien vu le tuto sur le site de MacG : http://www.macg.co/news/voir/199182...r-utilisateur-de-mac-os-x-sur-un-autre-disque

Ce qui me pose problème dans cette technique c'est qu'ils partent d'une clean install d'OS X (et du coup le Home à déplacer est vide). Or dans mon cas j'ai plus de 150 Go de data sur ce Home.
Du coup lors du changement de destination du Home est ce que les données sont copiés sur le HDD automatiquement ou dois-je faire le déplacement moi même.

Bref si quelqu'un peu m'aider?

Merci beaucoup et bonne journée à vous tous.


----------



## Bbksoft (16 Avril 2013)

Pelipa a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je viens d'installer avec succès le SSD à la place du HDD de mon MBP mid-2009 et déplacé le HDD dans un caddy mis à la place du lecteur optique (amen plus de bruit horrible au démarrage de ce maudit SD).
> 
> ...



Tu vas devoir faire une copie à la main avant.
Mais je trouve dommage de prendre un SSD pour déplacer ces données users sur un HDD, perso j'ai déplacer les téléchargements et autres conneries


----------



## Pelipa (16 Avril 2013)

Bonsoir Bbksoft,

Merci de ta réponse.

C'est ce que je fait actuellement (le HDD reste vide et je ne me sert que du SSD).

Je pense finalement faire comme vous indiquez à savoir envoyer les fichiers pas forcement utiles sur le HDD.

Autre question : Comment sous Snow Leopard afficher l'icône du HDD (pour ne pas avoir à passer par une fenêtre Finder pour y accéder? Je demande cela car sur mon Mac Pro sous Lion le SSD que j'ai installer dernièrement est apparu de suite après le formatage.

Quelqu'un a une idée?

Merci.
Bonne soirée.

PS : Une autre question qui n'a rien a voir : Comment ajouter une signature aux messages envoyés sur le forum?


----------



## Sly54 (16 Avril 2013)

Pelipa a dit:


> Autre question : Comment sous Snow Leopard afficher l'icône du HDD (pour ne pas avoir à passer par une fenêtre Finder pour y accéder? Je demande cela car sur mon Mac Pro sous Lion le SSD que j'ai installer dernièrement est apparu de suite après le formatage.
> 
> Quelqu'un a une idée?



Probablement :Finder / menu Finder / Préférences / Général : afficher ces éléments sur le bureau et cocher (entres autres) disques durs.


----------



## Pelipa (16 Avril 2013)

C'était tout bête

Merci Sly54. 

Bonne soirée à toi


----------



## Sly54 (16 Avril 2013)

You are welcome 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h24 ----------




Pelipa a dit:


> PS : Une autre question qui n'a rien a voir : Comment ajouter une signature aux messages envoyés sur le forum?


Tableau de bord / (colonne de gauche) Modifier votre signature


----------



## Pelipa (17 Avril 2013)

Bonjour,

Nouvelle question que je me pose.

J'ai donc mon SSD avec l'OS et les données et mon HDD avec rien dessus (formaté en journalisé via l'utilitaire de disque).

Le problème est que je ne peux rien transférer de mon SSD sur le HDD..

Me reste il un manip supplémentaire à faire?

Merci de vos retours.


----------



## Sly54 (17 Avril 2013)

Pelipa a dit:


> Le problème est que je ne *peux* rien transférer de mon SSD sur le HDD..


Ca veut dire quoi ? Tu as un msg d'erreur t'interdisant la copie ?

Ton idée est toujours de faire pointer ton dossier Utilisateur sur le dd, ou bien as tu changé d'avis ?


----------



## Pelipa (17 Avril 2013)

Non finalement je garde l'idee qui m'a été donnée plus haut à savoir de conserver toutes les applications sur le SSD et de transferer tout ce qui n'a pas d'interet à s'ouvrir rapidement (films, photos, biblioteque iTunes etc..)

Mais le problème c'est que lorsque je veux copier quoi que ce soit j'ai ce message qui apparait : Impossible de deplacer l'element "XYZ" car HDD ne peux etre modifié.


----------



## Sly54 (17 Avril 2013)

Vérifie que ton dd est bien formaté Mac OS étendu, journalisé (et tableau de partition GUID).

Un clic sur le dd suivi de cmd - i : comment sont réglés les permissions ? (système ? admin ? everyone ?)


----------



## Bbksoft (18 Avril 2013)

Sly54 a dit:


> Vérifie que ton dd est bien formaté Mac OS étendu, journalisé (et tableau de partition GUID).
> 
> Un clic sur le dd suivi de cmd - i : comment sont réglés les permissions ? (système ? admin ? everyone ?)



Pour compléter, dans l'utilitaire de disque, tu peux utiliser "Vérifier les permissions de ton HDD".


----------



## gipsoudog (14 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour à tous!

Étant actuellement à Hong-Kong, j'en profite demain pour faire monter un SSD (Samsung 840 Pro 256Go) à la place de mon optical drive (qui bug de plus en plus et me sers de moins en moins). Je compte refaire une install propre de Mountain sur le SSD. Je voudrais ensuite transférer mes applications sur le SSD avec CCC. Si j'ai bien tout compris il me faudra transférer les dossiers Applications et Bibliothèque.

Ensuite dois-je tout simplement mettre mes dossiers OSX et Applications de mon HDD à la poubelle où y a-t-il une procédure spécifique à suivre? Est-il préférable de conserver mon HDD bootable en cas de soucis (visiblement les SSD sont peu sensibles au crash mais bon...). Je m'en sors déjà très bien avec ma capacité actuelle (750Go, Momentus XT) mais j'ai beau avoir refait une install, l'ordi rame souvent (MacBook Pro 13" 2,53GHz 4Go DDR3) et chauffe beaucoup, c'est pourquoi j'aimerais passer au SSD ayant pu tester un MacBook Air, j'ai halluciné de la rapidité au démarrage et à l'ouverture des applis (Iphoto par exemple).

Merci à vous


----------



## Sly54 (14 Janvier 2014)

gipsoudog a dit:


> Je compte refaire une install propre de Mountain sur le SSD. Je voudrais ensuite transférer mes applications sur le SSD avec CCC. Si j'ai bien tout compris il me faudra transférer les dossiers Applications et Bibliothèque.


Si tu veux faire une clean install, alors tu ne dois pas transférer tes applications ni tes dossiers Bibliothèque.
La seule chose à transférer, ce sont des données. Tes applications doivent être réinstallées _from scratch_. Entrer de nouveau le n° de série. Reconfigurer les préférences





gipsoudog a dit:


> Ensuite dois-je tout simplement mettre mes dossiers OSX et Applications de mon HDD à la poubelle où y a-t-il une procédure spécifique à suivre?


Non, ou oui
Que veux tu faire de ton dd interne (donc en plus du SSD) : une sauvegarde ? Y enregistrer des données ? ...





gipsoudog a dit:


> visiblement les SSD sont peu sensibles au crash mais bon...)


Un dd interne envoie souvent des signaux d'alerte avant de mourir : ralentissements, plantages bizarres, etc. Laissant le temps de sauvegarder.
Le SSD peut claquer direct. Sans signal d'alerte


----------



## gipsoudog (15 Janvier 2014)

Merci


----------



## enfant.terrible (7 Février 2014)

Bonjour à tous, je viens également de remplacer mon HDD par un SSD et placé le HDD à la place du super drives sur mon MBP. Avant de faire la modification, je me suis fait un back-up avec Time Machine sur un Disque Dur Externe (My Passport Essential).

Me voilà donc avec mon MBP qui démarre sur le SDD flambant neuf sur lequel est installé le système d'exploitation uniquement et un HDD contenant système d'exploitation et données (je ne l'ai pas touché, ni format ni rien).

Mon idée était de restaurer mon back-up sur le SDD, de formater mon HDD puis de déplacer mes données (musique, photos, vidéos, etc) sur ce dernier.

Pb, mon Passeport Essential n'est pas reconnu. Fait que je ne sais pas vraiment comment m'y prendre et je me suis dit que le solution paraitrait facile pour un connaisseur.

Quelqu'un peut-il me suggérer une manière de procéder ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2014)

Sly54 a dit:


> Un dd interne envoie souvent des signaux d'alerte avant de mourir : ralentissements, plantages bizarres, etc. Laissant le temps de sauvegarder.
> Le SSD peut claquer direct. Sans signal d'alerte



Comment se comporte le FD en cas de crash ?


----------



## Sly54 (7 Février 2014)

enfant.terrible a dit:


> Pb, mon Passeport Essential n'est pas reconnu. Fait que je ne sais pas vraiment comment m'y prendre et je me suis dit que le solution paraitrait facile pour un connaisseur.


C'est bien ton dd Time machine qui n'est plus reconnu ? Il ne monte pas sur le bureau ? Est ce que Utilitaire de disque le voit ?





Anonyme a dit:


> Comment se comporte le FD en cas de crash ?


Si c'est le SSD qui lâche, le FD est mort. Données perdues.
Si c'est le dd qui donne des signes de faiblesse (ralentissements par exemple), ça risque de passer inaperçu grâce (ou à cause) du FD.

Je n'en parle pas d'expérience, hein, j'imagine que ça doit se passer comme ça


----------



## enfant.terrible (7 Février 2014)

Oui c'est mon disque dur externe qui n'est pas reconnu. Ou plutôt, il reconnait le logiciel WD SmartWare, il le monte sur le bureau mais je n'ai pas d'accès au disque dur en lui même. Pourtant j'ai fait la mise à jour des drivers ainsi que du logiciel. Mais oui il apparait dans l'utilitaire de disque et me demande de réparer le disque. Je vais essayer.

Si je récupère l'accès à Time Machine, me conseilles tu d'installer mon back up complet sur mon SSD, ensuite de formater complètement mon HDD puis y déplacer mes fichiers ?

Merci


----------



## Sly54 (7 Février 2014)

enfant.terrible a dit:


> Si je récupère l'accès à Time Machine, me conseilles tu d'installer mon back up complet sur mon SSD, ensuite de formater complètement mon HDD puis y déplacer mes fichiers ?


Ca me semble bien, mais le spécialiste incontesté de TM est FrançoisMacG, qui poste dans le fil "TM" du forum "Bureautique, utilitaires, éducation"


----------



## enfant.terrible (7 Février 2014)

OK merci, je me suis adressé directement à FrançoisMacG !


----------



## Sly54 (7 Février 2014)

enfant.terrible a dit:


> OK merci, je me suis adressé directement à FrançoisMacG !


A mon avis c'est à éviter : pose la question sur le forum, tout le monde la voit, tout le monde peut participer et surtout, peut voir les réponses.


----------



## enfant.terrible (10 Février 2014)

Effectivement ce devait être à éviter car je n'ai reçu aucune réponse de sa part.
Finalement mon disque dur externe sur lequel se trouve ma sauvegarde Time Machine est reconnu mais Time Machine ne reconnait pas ma sauvegarde. Je présume que cela vient du fait que lorsque je rentre manuellement dans mon disque dur pour atteindre mes fichiers de sauvegardes, il y a un petit sens interdit sur le dossier et je n'ai pas les autorisations. J'ai beau essayé de les modifier dans les infos en rajoutant admin à la liste, il n'accepte pas lecture et écriture à la fois. Ce qui est étrange c'est qu'il y a un nom qui possède privilège et écriture mais il reste en chargement avec un point d'interrogation.

Je me dis alors que je pourrais peut-être cloner mon HDD pour le copier sur mon SDD. Puis formater le HDD et y copier mes données. Est-ce que cela est possible ?


----------

